# *brain hurts* Man, I still can't think what game this is!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like a visual novel (quite famous in Japan).


----------



## Kajet (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm... only clue is that "Gamespot Japan" logo in the first pic... Outside of that I kinda wanna say it looks like something out of the Shining Force series...


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2008)

Anybody know how to read Japanese?  I found this....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm so it is a visual novel after all.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

The visuals for this feel like Fire Emblem: PoR. Only furrier and more muscular.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 23, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hmm so it is a visual novel after all.


Happen to know what it says? Not all of us can read Japanese, after all... =/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Happen to know what it says? Not all of us can read Japanese, after all... =/



Well, it has that book thing, and well we only see cutscenes. Visual novels are like that.

And I finally found it - http://ayashinomiya.kogado.com/charactor.html Dunno what he does in the novel though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2008)

Wai, Isn't that game one of those sim-dating games?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like Battle Toads.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

It's a visual novel, and like other visual novels, you get to date many characters/become "lovers" with them.

In Garan's case (the wolf's name is Garan), you have to mellow him and appreciate his dream of uniting humans and beasts peacefully.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 24, 2008)

Daymn... That's hot...
I read Japanese, just not too much. I can read the first two characters (Person, and), and I _think_ the next kanji is Boku, which is the male word for I. Dunno bout the rest, can't be bothered figuring it out


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's a visual novel, and like other visual novels, you get to date many characters/become "lovers" with them.


 What's the differents, Other then you date more guys?


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 24, 2008)

There are a few that are just a progressive story without the dating part or have dating as being optional. 
Though, the genre is commonly dating/love as the main thing.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> There are a few that are just a progressive story without the dating part or have dating as being optional.
> Though, the genre is commonly dating/love as the main thing.


And what's sad is that the datingsims are more popular than the ones that focus on storyline like Phoenix Wright...



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's a visual novel, and like other visual novels, you get to date many characters/become "lovers" with them.


Is there an option to play a female protagonist?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

Dating sims are not essentially the whole visual novel genre. There are some that has no dating at all. And well, this is more of a question on "gameplay" (in this game features) vs. story.

And no, the protagonist is YOU.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm, looks interesting, would have preferred if it was like Phoenix Wright as in a viable storyline instead of a dating sim.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wai, Isn't that game one of those sim-dating games?


What else do you think a "visual novel" game is?  Though why you'd want a game about dating a werewolf is beyond me....

Which reminds me, I had a dream last night involving a myriad of weird elements (like different channels on one's TV set), and a visual-novel theme was one of them.  I blame this thread.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

He's one of the date-able characters... and pretty much the better one. The rest are crappy generic bishies, lolis, traps, and one angry old man.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

He reminds me of Tsuna

Except not as badass.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

Tsuna?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

Tsuna, from Otogi 2 for XBawks.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, him.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

So fucking GAR


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Though why you'd want a game about dating a werewolf is beyond me....


 I would date a werewolf.....


David M. Awesome said:


> So fucking GAR


 Gar?, As in Garbage?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gar?, As in Garbage?



No.  It's slang.



			
				Urban Dictionary said:
			
		

> A term used towards male characters and individuals who are so overwhelmingly manly that your own masculinity is absolutely *buried*, leaving you naught but a whimpering, swooning girl-child before them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

He looks like garbage to me....


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He looks like garbage to me....



Whatever you say, faggot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, Come on come on, I'm no faggot!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey, Come on come on, I'm no faggot!



Whatever you say, faggot. 8)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

Also, "bara".


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

What?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

"bara" refers to mature males who are also reeking of manliness. Kemono (Japanese anthro) and bara tend to go hand-in-hand. For instance, Leo is both.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

I know what bara means, But why bring it up?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

Because Garan is also bara material. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I like bara. 8D


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 25, 2008)

sssso gai.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Because Garan is also bara material. :3


 That's cool, I only said "what" cuz's I thought your reply was a add on to David's. 


David M. Awesome said:


> I think I like bara. 8D


 I've been enjoing it before you did, Bub.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I've been enjoing it before you did, Bub.



I've been enjoying it for as long as I've been enjoying porn.  I just didn't know what it was called.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2008)

Heh. >_>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2008)

Generally speaking manly furs with big bodies are bara material.


----------

